# Gaslow without tears



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Having had such a postive response about Gaslow we decided to fit our own system. The parts once ordered took only three days to arrive.

Fitting the auto changeover to the existing regulator and installing 2 x 6kg refillable bottles with all of the required hoses was easy.

We didn't want to cut a hole in the side of our motorhome so we checked with Gaslow that it was ok to fit the filler nozzle on a bracket inside the gas locker. I made a bracket from 9mm ply and installed it as shown in the attached photos. These show the UK nozzle but I made sure that there is enough clearance for the French and Euro adaptors with the door closed.

This was all quick and simple to do and means that should we change the vehicle it can be remove without leaving a hole in the side.

Alec


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

That looks OK to me, I think Gaslow do have a specially made bracket.

Personally, I prefer the "hole in the van" as it is not quite so apparant to all and sundry that you are filling cylinders for cooking etc and not for motoring. (See my post about being refused service)

Russell


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

well done Alec,

You may have given yourself a few jobs to do on meets :lol: :lol: 


Vince


----------



## PurpleDragon (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like a good idea  

How much pressure is needed to connect the hose at the filling station. :?: 

Graham


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Graham, 

There is no pressure to attach the nozzle. You rotate the nozzle to lock on then a lever seals the gun to the filler. However it is a lot heavier than a standard fuel nozzle.

Alec


----------



## 102422 (Jan 11, 2007)

Well done

How about the cost - can you advise here

regards

Rob


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Rob,

It depends on whether you need a new regulator. Modern vans don't.

We fitted two 6kg cylinders, auto changeover and filler kit, euro adapter and french adapter. This all came to about £360 but obviously we had no fitting costs.

The gaslow website is very good - haven't learnt how to do the link yet.

Gina


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ginamo said:


> Having had such a postive response about Gaslow we decided to fit our own system. The parts once ordered took only three days to arrive.
> 
> Fitting the auto changeover to the existing regulator and installing 2 x 6kg refillable bottles with all of the required hoses was easy.
> 
> ...


Have you tried filling it yet? I'd be worried about the wood bracket breaking. The gas nozzle and gas line are very heavy.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We have filled up without a problem. 9mm ply with a gusset in the angle appears to be strong enough. We may consider strengthening the attachment to the vehicle if it looks like it could be necessary.

Alec


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ginamo said:


> We have filled up without a problem. 9mm ply with a gusset in the angle appears to be strong enough. We may consider strengthening the attachment to the vehicle if it looks like it could be necessary.
> 
> Alec


Good! My filling point is bolted with a metal bracket onto skirt which is thicker ply than your bracket and a big plank of it. I still find the amount it flexes when filling a bit alarming.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

CMR do a bracket so you dont need to drill the side, they also do a blanking plate for when you sell your van.

Dave

656


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am suprised by the number of people who go the gaslow route when a proper tank is not that much more expensive for a larger tank?
http://mthautogas.co.uk/
See the bulk page.

I am going with a 47Kg one as that is the largest that you can fit for chunnel crossings.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## 102422 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Karl

Looked at website. Can you confirm supply only or all in orice of 47kg set up if that is needed please

Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rob,

Next to the bulk tank prices is the statement:
"All prices include VAT & professional fitting"
Perhaps I misunderstand your question.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Am I right in thinking there is approx 10 litres of gas to about 6kg

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Stew, when i contacted gaslow i was informed that a 11 kg bottle will hold 22.5 lts at 80% capacity.

Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

One kilogram of LPG is about 2 litres.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Thanks guys


stew


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

gromett said:


> I am suprised by the number of people who go the gaslow route when a proper tank is not that much more expensive for a larger tank?
> http://mthautogas.co.uk/
> See the bulk page.
> 
> ...


I've got a bulk tank fitted and like it but also carry a small calor bottle as backup. Having the tank under the floor frees up a locker too.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am not related to this company in any way. It is just the company recommended to my By Ben and Lizzie some time ago. I have spoken to them on the phone and the boss was a very friendly and helpful gentleman.

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MTH*

Hello Karl

I have looked at the website and the prices are not too far away from Gaslow, considering it all.

It might be the way forward with my new van. I have sent MTH an email asking for a bit of info other than what is on the site.

I would like the permanent tank (if I order one) to go in the existing gas locker, but if it did not fit there, then presumably underneath.

The empty gas locker would make a good place to store buckets, sponges and the like.

Interesting link, Karl, and something I had never considered purely as I thought it would be too expensive.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

MTH isn't the only company . . try looking at 
http://www.autogas.co.uk/refillable_bottles.php

For a 70 litre tank [approx 56 litre capacity @ 80%] fitted is around £550 . . not really that much more than a fitted Gaslow setup considering the bigger capacity


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: MTH*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello Karl
> 
> I have looked at the website and the prices are not too far away from Gaslow, considering it all.
> 
> ...


There are only two downsides with what I have first is telling how much gas you've got left does anyone know how effective the MTH guage is at telling you how much gas you have left? Second is tank is one of the lowest points on the van there's a CCC site in Wales where if I'd ignored the warnings not to turn right when leaving where this would have been a serious problem (I grounded a previous van at the same spot many years ago).


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

There is a gauge fitted to the tank & viewed trough small cutout in van skirt,
- As far as I'm aware, NO company would [or should] fit an under slung LPG tank if [as I understand] the ground clearance from the bottom of the tank is less than 9inches - be wary if they say "don't worry about it" . . one good scrape or dent and . . . ouch


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> There is a gauge fitted to the tank & viewed trough small cutout in van skirt,
> - As far as I'm aware, NO company would [or should] fit an under slung LPG tank if [as I understand] the ground clearance from the bottom of the tank is less than 9inches - be wary if they say "don't worry about it" . . one good scrape or dent and . . . ouch


Indeed mine is a good foot of the ground and a decent tank (ie one that's legal) would probably take being scraped along the ground for a bit but there's something about gas that is vaguely scarey. Perhaps it's something to do with my mother losing her eyebrows when she was pregnant in a minor gas cooker accident.


----------



## 102160 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've gone the gaslow route specifically for the ease of moving the system if we change the van or if we decide to sell and not get another. 20 minutes work and it'll be off the van and on here (IYSWIM). I will fit a bracket inside the locker (plenty of room inside the Knaus locker) so no drilling of bodywork to make good. Just my 2c worth.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas tanks*

Hi

I have to agree removing the Gaslow system would be a very quick job - even I would be able to do it.

I have also e mailed a firm in Crewe that offers bulk tanks and will report back.

Russell


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anyone worked out how much bulk tanks and gas add to the payload?

Gina


----------



## 102422 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Dave

Its all clear to me now - takes a while I know

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas tank*

Hi

The first of three e mails has come back with an estimate of £645.00 for a 70 litre tank, fitted and working.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi

Here is another reply.....NOTE THE CAPITAL LETTERS! LOL

EAR SIR, 
IN ATTACHMENT IS DETAILED INFO FOR EASY FILL BOTTLES AND UNDERFLOOR TANKS INCLUDING PRICES AND SIZES. 
SHORTLY: PRICE FOR UNDERFLOOR TANKS FROM 20 L UP TO 70 L IS £585 FITTED (INC VAT) + 2 x FILL ADAPTORS FOR CONTINENT £20.00 
IF THE YOUR KONTIKI IS ON LOW LINE ALKO CHASSIS THIS CHASSIS WILL TAKE ONLY 38 L TANK (15.2 KG OF USABLE GAS) 
IF THERE IS NOT ENOUGH SPACE ON CHASSIS THE TANK CAN BE PLACED ALSO IN THE GARAGE OR LOCKERS IF APPLICABLE. 
PRICE FOR 36 L TANK 15.8 KG USABLE GAS IS £245.00 + £30 FITTING CHARGE BUT YOU HAVE TO CHECK THE DIMENSION AND YOUR LOCKER 
LW8 CYLINDERS: ARE TO BE FILLED DIRECTLY NOT WITH EXTERNAL FILLER ALTHOUGH THE EXTERNAL FILLER KIT IS AVAILABLE (BY THE TIME YOU ADD THE PRICE FOR EXTERNAL FILLER KIT TO THE PRICE FOR LW8 BOTTLE IT WILL REACH THE PRICE OF THE 36 L BOTTLE 
LW8 CYLINDERS ARE LIGHTER CHEAPER AND PORTABLE BUT THEY DO NEED A LOT OF HANDLING (disconnect the regulator,close the valve, check the level, screw on the filler, refill, disconnect the filler, connect back on your regulator) LW8 CYLINDER DO NOT HAVE 80% STOP VALVE SO YOU HAVE TO CHECK THE LEVEL EVERY TIME BEFORE REFILL. 
TANKS AND EASY FILL BOTTLES ARE MORE EXPENCIVER BUT SECURE YOUR COMFORT AND ARE EASY TO USE. 
PLEASE CHECK THE ATTACHMENT AND COME BACK TO US WITH YOUR QUESTIONS. 
BEST REGARDS 
MTH GAS SYSTEMS LTD 
MARIKA


----------



## 103204 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Gaslow system installation.*

This is John McKnight, Service Manager at CMR Ltd, and I would like to confirm that we do indeed provide a specific part for mounting the Gaslow filling point inside of the gas locker for 99.9% of Campers/Caravans.
The bracket comes in three sizes, and through much research, will facilitate the fitting of the Gaslow system in all units that previously would not take the system due to the lack of suitable access points via the vehicle bodywork, now that the fitting of fillers is no longer recommended via the locker door.
The bracket is available from us at all the UK shows that we are fitting at (for details see LINK REMOVED BY MODERATORS and go to 'contact us'), at our workshops in Yateley, Hampshire or via mail order.
I would like to thank all those who have provided positive feedback regarding our service, and that of Gaslow, and hope to see many of you at our forthcoming 2007 shows.
Happy Camping!
J P McKnight.

Link removed from this post by moderators due to possible contravention of the site policy on advertising. Please contact a moderator if you have any queries


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ginamo said:


> Has anyone worked out how much bulk tanks and gas add to the payload?
> 
> Gina


The weight of the tank plus the weight of the fuel in it (both should be available from your suppliers website) minus the weight of whatever kit you can ditch now you've got the new system. In practice the difference in how much gas you're carrying plus a bit.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas Low*

Hello,

What a great idea, not only does this save you cutting a hole in the van, it also does not advertise to thieves that you have expensive Gaslow kit in your locker.

THANKS 
Trev


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I need to resurrect this old thread as my refillable system has just arrived and I have a few questions before I fit.

I don't want to drill the side of the van so will probably go for the internal bracket but - to ask the daft question - is this really needed or can the filler nozzle hang loose inside the locker and you just connect to it unsupported when filling?

Secondly, in either "internal" situation, does the plastic filler cap need to be fitted? It does appear to offer a basic metal to metal seal but the two parts of the cap are loose on mine and don't sit securely anyway.

Finally, I need to cut off the protection shroud to fit the bottles into my gas locker as it has a sloping ceiling at the back and height is restricted. The man at gaslow said this was Ok and he had done it on his own bottles but has anyone else done this?

Any advice welcome - don't particularly want to blow us up!

Brian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

[

Finally, I need to cut off the protection shroud to fit the bottles into my gas locker as it has a sloping ceiling at the back and height is restricted. The man at gaslow said this was Ok and he had done it on his own bottles but has anyone else done this?

Any advice welcome - don't particularly want to blow us up!

Brian[/quote]

I watched a Gaslowe fitter do exactly this with an angle grinder at the January Shepton Mallet show.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Spacerunner

I decided to bite the bullet anyway - hacksaw blade in the Black and Decker jigsaw - took a while but worked fine - bottles installed and all piped up.

Anyone got any thoughts on the filler pipe fixing question?

Brian


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Brian,

When filling with gas it is necessary to place the filler over your nozzle and rotate like fitting a light bulb, following this a trigger has to be operated to form the seal. Once connected you need to press a button on the pump. The filler gun is quite heavy so is its hose.

Trying to do all of this without a fixed nozzle would require three hands!! Unless you are so equipped I would suggest that you use a bracket.

It is only the brass nozzle that you need to secure. The two outer cup shapes are for fitting through a hole in the side of the vehicle and are not required when fitting an internal bracket, I use the filler cap just to keep the nozzle clean.

Alec


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Brian,

Meant to say be sure to wear gloves when handling filler gun, the gas is very cold and can burn.

Make sure that you follow the first fill instructions that came with the kit.

Alec


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Alec

A bracket probably comes cheaper than a third hand!

Brian


----------



## PurpleDragon (Nov 6, 2006)

This was our solution. Offcut of 1" ply bolted to the bottles and Gaslow fill fitting bolted to ply, solid as a rock.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*gaslow without tears*

where do I click on to see pictures? sorry if I'm missing something here,
not as clever as you tech guys. thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

PurpleDragon said:


> This was our solution. Offcut of 1" ply bolted to the bottles and Gaslow fill fitting bolted to ply, solid as a rock.
> 
> I like that, very neat and so simple, like all good ideas.


----------

